# The Shooting Thread



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Here is a shot my friend took of me on the sporting clays range on Saturday at Blalock Lakes just south of Atlanta where I own some property. https://www.blalocklakes.com/

The hat is an Orvis fedora. The shirt is a vintage 1960s LL Bean cruiser, the trousers are a wool US army surplus from the 40s, the boots are Russell Moccasin and the shotgun is a 1983 Remington 1100 my father bought new.

Enjoy the Autumn.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Oldsarge

As soon as I get the barrels back from Briley, I'll be taking my new trap/sporting clays O/U to the local gun club for coaching and clays fun every Saturday morning. It's been far, far too long.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

This week, Fox hunting. I rode in the tally-ho wagon drinks cart! The weather was amazing.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Pheasant shooting in South Dakota for the next 3 days. Photos to follow.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Oldsarge

Looking forward to them.


----------



## eagle2250

&&
....and good luck in the hunt!


----------



## RogerP

I can reliably knock down a pheasant, but clays all seem to be wrapped in some form of invisible protective force field. It's really the only viable explanation for my dismal success rate.


----------



## Oldsarge

'S okay. You can't eat clays anyway.


----------



## 127.72 MHz

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> Pheasant shooting in South Dakota for the next 3 days. Photos to follow.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> BSR


Even before a shot is fired, watching and feeling how thrilled the dogs get, is worth the trip.

Very best of memories you will make.


----------



## FJW

Jed Clampett always said that shooting skeet was barely worth the trouble since there was hardly any meat on them to eat.


----------



## challer

Just picked up my new Beretta 486 SxS in 20GA. It'll be my primary upland gun for the foreseeable future, possibly matched with a 12.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

I took two guns, my 1966 16ga Browning FN sweet 16 and my 1972 12ga Winchester 101 O/U which was made in Japan. Both guns are anvils.

I mention this because my friends favor fiddley Italian made Semi autos which often misfeed and shed various bits in the field. My vintage guns, which have almost a century of use between them and thousands of rounds fired, have never failed me in the field, not a single time...ever. 

I am looking to purchase a new gun so that I can give the old guns more rest, but I am torn about what to purchase. I am almost of the mind to pay a premium for a virtually new out of the box vintage gun given that I value reliability and proven performance over buying the “must have” gun and bore de Jour. 

If pressed to purchase new, I think a new Connecticut Shotgun Co. product is where I would put my $ if I decide to jump toward a new purchase.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Oldsarge

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> I took two guns, my 1966 16ga Browning FN sweet 16 and my 1972 12ga Winchester 101 O/U which was made in Japan. Both guns are anvils.
> 
> I mention this because my friends favor fiddley Italian made Semi autos which often misfeed and shed various bits in the field. My vintage guns, which have almost a century of use between them and thousands of rounds fired, have never failed me in the field, not a single time...ever.
> 
> I am looking to purchase a new gun so that I can give the old guns more rest, but I am torn about what to purchase. I am almost of the mind to pay a premium for a virtually new out of the box vintage gun given that I value reliability and proven performance over buying the "must have" gun and bore de Jour.
> 
> If pressed to purchase new, I think a new Connecticut Shotgun Co. product is where I would put my $ if I decide to jump toward a new purchase.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> BSR


Vintage? So would I. Last year I wanted a Ruger .22 semi-auto to shoot forest grouse with and while in the shop stumbled across a S&W K22 Masterpiece looking lonely and forlorn in the case. I bought both and took them to the range. After a magazine fired from one and a cylinder fired from the other guess which one will be headed into the pines next trip!


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Some photos from SD. The weather was perfect and the sky was big....really, really big.

The bird being shot photo was not me as that is a bit close to be sporting.



























































Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Oldsarge

And has a tendency to be rather pulverized on the table!


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

The shoot video from this trip. It gives a great perspective of the variety of shoot terrain.






Cheers,

BSR


----------



## challer

Perfect lead


----------



## challer

Oldsarge said:


> Vintage? So would I. Last year I wanted a Ruger .22 semi-auto to shoot forest grouse with and while in the shop stumbled across a S&W K22 Masterpiece looking lonely and forlorn in the case. I bought both and took them to the range. After a magazine fired from one and a cylinder fired from the other guess which one will be headed into the pines next trip!


K22. I have one and two 617. Perfect


----------



## Oldsarge

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> The shoot video from this trip. It gives a great perspective of the variety of shoot terrain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> BSR


It says it's unavailable!


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Shoot. I can’t get it to work through AAAC. I will keep trying.

B


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Next year I am considering taking two guns again, my 12 ga Remington 870 wing master pump with a 30” full choke and either my browning sweet 16 or my Winchester 101.

There were many long shots I was unable to make with my 26” skeet choked 101 so the Remington will extend my range considerably. My 101 is deadly up to 35 yards, but beyond that it is not great. I had not been able to practice with the sweet 16 prior to the hunt because my clay range requires steel shot and I am not running steel through my Dads antique gun.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Oldsarge

Thanks


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

My humpback A5 Browning FN Sweet Sixteen. 1966 was the last year of the rounded grip.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Oldsarge

Venerable and venerated as the square back is, I shoot a double with more accuracy. Do not ask me why.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Taxidermy from South Dakota just arrived...


----------



## Big T

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> I took two guns, my 1966 16ga Browning FN sweet 16 and my 1972 12ga Winchester 101 O/U which was made in Japan. Both guns are anvils.
> 
> I mention this because my friends favor fiddley Italian made Semi autos which often misfeed and shed various bits in the field. My vintage guns, which have almost a century of use between them and thousands of rounds fired, have never failed me in the field, not a single time...ever.
> 
> I am looking to purchase a new gun so that I can give the old guns more rest, but I am torn about what to purchase. I am almost of the mind to pay a premium for a virtually new out of the box vintage gun given that I value reliability and proven performance over buying the "must have" gun and bore de Jour.
> 
> If pressed to purchase new, I think a new Connecticut Shotgun Co. product is where I would put my $ if I decide to jump toward a new purchase.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> BSR


Which Japanese maker built the 101? I have a similar vintage Charles Daly Diamond Grade skeet O/U, built by Miroku, also an anvil. Got it in the early 80s for $300 from a guy that needed cash.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Big T said:


> Which Japanese maker built the 101? I have a similar vintage Charles Daly Diamond Grade skeet O/U, built by Miroku, also an anvil. Got it in the early 80s for $300 from a guy that needed cash.


Miroku built the 101. They are an excellent gun maker and maintain very high standards despite large production numbers.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Oldsarge

Which is an interesting product for a Japanese company, given the severe restrictions on firearms ownership in the country. However, my Browning Ultra-light is also by Miroku and it has served me well over the years.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Oldsarge said:


> Which is an interesting product for a Japanese company, given the severe restrictions on firearms ownership in the country. However, my Browning Ultra-light is also by Miroku and it has served me well over the years.


Yes, absolutely nothing second rate about Japanese guns.

Must keep the arms industry on life support for when the sun rises again!

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Oldsarge

As it seems to be doing. The North Koreans are doing nothing to discourage it.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

I may stand corrected. Olin-Kodensha looks to have made the old 101s. Still a great gun!

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 37939
> 
> 
> View attachment 37940


Speaking of French guns, Chapuis, which was just heavily invested in by Beretta, is a maker I have been following for some time. They seem to make a very special gun for a very reasonable price. I think they produce about 5000 shotguns per year.

As I research what gun I would like to purchase in 2020, Chapuis keeps coming in at or near the top of the list.

https://chapuis-armes.com/en/
Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Oldsarge

This year I got the chance to purchase a Darne sliding breech 16 ga. When I start getting coached on the clays range in January, it's one I will concentrate on. It's a brilliant concept and one I hope to employ next dove season. French engineers have long thought so far outside the box you can't see it in the rear view mirror.


----------



## Commander Caractacus Pott

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> Here is a shot my friend took of me on the sporting clays range on Saturday at Blalock Lakes just south of Atlanta where I own some property. https://www.blalocklakes.com/
> 
> The hat is an Orvis fedora. The shirt is a vintage 1960s LL Bean cruiser, the trousers are a wool US army surplus from the 40s, the boots are Russell Moccasin and the shotgun is a 1983 Remington 1100 my father bought new.
> 
> Enjoy the Autumn.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> BSR
> 
> View attachment 36258


Sir,
After reading through the entire thread I have concluded that you have superb taste in both shotguns and shooting destinations. Bravo for posting the pheasant hunt photos. Keep up the good posting!


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

My wife has decided take up clay shooting, which is great for me...and us!

This week we had the pleasure of trying two new clay courses, Garland Mountain in North Georgia and BlackBerry Farm in eastern Tennessee. A brilliant time at both and very good instruction for my wife. At the conclusion of her second day, she was hitting close to 50% of the easy to moderate difficulty clays.

I shot my standard Browning 16
FN as well as my Winchester 101. She shot a Berretta 20 ga in both semi auto and o/u.

Cheers,

BSR



Here are


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Not shooting but here is a fun one of me riding at Blackberry Farm. I felt like General Lee on Traveler!

Much larger mount than the polo ponies in Pakistan I am used to.
















Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Shooting at Blackberry Farm in Tennessee, last week....




























Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Unpacking


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## challer

Oldsarge said:


> This year I got the chance to purchase a Darne sliding breech 16 ga. When I start getting coached on the clays range in January, it's one I will concentrate on. It's a brilliant concept and one I hope to employ next dove season. French engineers have long thought so far outside the box you can't see it in the rear view mirror.
> 
> View attachment 37949


Beautiful. I hope you're set up to reload 16!


----------



## Oldsarge

challer said:


> Beautiful. I hope you're set up to reload 16!


Oh, shit yes. I have a press dedicated to the gauge which I consider the ultimate upland load.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 39015


An excellent example of three dimensional quality...the smooth bore (the exquisitely engraved thunder stick), the leather wear (the gloves) and the threads (the jacket)! Life is good, for sure.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Spent the weekend at two different clay shooting facilities in middle Georgia,
Cherokee Rose Shooting Resort outside of Griffin, Ga and Ocmulgee River Gun Club just south of Macon, Ga. A very pleasant time was had at both!






























Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Oldsarge

Hmpf! I'm waiting for the rain to stop. Possibly by mid-February we could get a break.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 39447


Expanding and enhancing our perspective(s) on the term "martial art!" Very nicely done, Sir.


----------



## Oldsarge

Timing is everything


----------



## challer

Oldsarge said:


> Oh, shit yes. I have a press dedicated to the gauge which I consider the ultimate upland load.


Andrew Jones "Sporting Shotgun Performance" is the current bible on interior and exterior ballistics of shot shells. His work suggests equivalent loads are always best is larger bores. Still I want a 16GA, but haven't fallen for one yet or found one built in a proper 16GA frame. Safe is full of 12/20.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 39504
> 
> 
> Timing is everything


The photographer taking that "shot" can only hope that they are as adept with the scatter gun as they obviously are with their camera! Great hot.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

challer said:


> Andrew Jones "Sporting Shotgun Performance" is the current bible on interior and exterior ballistics of shot shells. His work suggests equivalent loads are always best is larger bores. Still I want a 16GA, but haven't fallen for one yet or found one built in a proper 16GA frame. Safe is full of 12/20.


Seems like many South Georgia quail plantations won't let hunters shoot anything larger than a 20ga. Supposedly, it is for insurance purposes.

I guess being shot in the face with a 20ga is less painful than being shot with a 16 or 12?

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Oldsarge

I suspect that it's some "more sporting old chap" claptrap, though it does make a good excuse for ferreting out a nice 20 ga. hammer gun. I know where a couple are but if I got one it would cut into my travel/hunting trip money.


----------



## eagle2250

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> Seems like many South Georgia quail plantations won't let hunters shoot anything larger than a 20ga. Supposedly, it is for insurance purposes.
> 
> I guess being shot in the face with a 20ga is less painful than being shot with a 16 or 12?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> BSR


What guage gun was Dick Cheaney using when he discharged a round into the honorable Mr Wittington (I think it was?). As I recall from the news reports, it was either five or perhaps seven pellets that found purchase in the unfortunate victim! Ouch. :icon_scratch:


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 39615


Someone is getting ready for some serious shooting! That is some incredibly handsome hardware.


----------



## Oldsarge

It's Selous' personal Westley Richards in .425 WR. _Serious_ shooting!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 40003


Great photo...it has a lot of (potential) impact, no pun intended!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

My wife's new gun. A Caesar Guerini Syren Tiempo 20 ga. It has a limited lifetime warranty, which was unexpected and very welcome.










Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Oldsarge

A gauge rifle for dangerous game from the era of black powder. I have to wonder about the recoil . . .


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Took the new Caesar Guerini Siren Tiempo 20 ga onto the clay range. A very nice shooting gun for sure, and just ridiculously light compared to my vintage Winchester 101 12ga. 

My wife broke the first clay she shot at with it, which was nice for her. She also didn’t become fatigued, as she has in the past, from being required to lift a heavy 8lb + target gun 50 times while on the range.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## challer

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> Took the new Caesar Guerini Siren Tiempo 20 ga onto the clay range. A very nice shooting gun for sure, and just ridiculously light compared to my vintage Winchester 101 12ga.
> 
> My wife broke the first clay she shot at with it, which was nice for her. She also didn't become fatigued, as she has in the past, from being required to lift a heavy 8lb + target gun 50 times while on the range.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> BSR


I've heard the Syren is very popular with women generally. Everyone seems to be coming out with female centric guns, which can only be good for the game.


----------



## Oldsarge

challer said:


> I've heard the Syren is very popular with women generally. Everyone seems to be coming out with female centric guns, which can only be good for the game.


As might this group of vivacious gun bunnies. I met them in Reno and hope to convince my lady friend to attend one of their resident seminars. They report that it's a complete ball.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 40412


Picturesque, for sure, and thought provoking. Considering the angle of the shot remember, "what goes up, must come down!"


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

eagle2250 said:


> Picturesque, for sure, and thought provoking. Considering the angle of the shot remember, "what goes up, must come down!"


This photo reminds me how "high birds" are presented at many of the UK shoots. They place the shooters in a deep ravine and drive the birds overhead. Birds end up being 35-45 yards over the heads of the guns when they clear the edge of the ravine.

My first driven shoot was in a situation like this. I had a hired shotgun I had never shot, the wind was screaming at 30mph, and the partridges were super high little rockets passing overhead. Every time I pulled the trigger my loader would repeat "you are still behind". I was giving them so much lead I could no longer see the targets in my line of sight! It was frustrating and glorious.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## challer

Looks awesome. Where does one go and what to buy for US shooters who want to be better dressed than the typical US camowear (which I don't use). I've had some luck with a shooting coat but would lie a MTM tweed coat with real action back and a "best" tweed field coat. I've done a few British shoots long ago but no longer travel there regularly and likely won't get back into that scene.


----------



## Oldsarge

challer said:


> Looks awesome. Where does one go and what to buy for US shooters who want to be better dressed than the typical US camowear (which I don't use). I've had some luck with a shooting coat but would lie a MTM tweed coat with real action back and a "best" tweed field coat. I've done a few British shoots long ago but no longer travel there regularly and likely won't get back into that scene.


MyTailor.com has made a couple for me.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

I fall on my knees worshiping the walnut!


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> I fall on my knees worshiping the walnut!
> 
> View attachment 40548


The graining on that stock is surely stunning, equaled only by the engraving on the receiver, I think!


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> The graining on that stock is surely stunning, equaled only by the engraving on the receiver, I think!


They're from Piotti, purveyers to rock stars, cyberlords and Hollywood moguls.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 40576
> 
> 
> View attachment 40577


The man cave/hunter's den of my dreams! Evidence of a life well lived, for sure.


----------



## Oldsarge

More amazing walnut. However, the rifles I take to the mountains are all synthetic. The thought of scratching such a masterpiece is the stuff of nightmares!


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 40831
> 
> 
> More amazing walnut. However, the rifles I take to the mountains are all synthetic. The thought of scratching such a masterpiece is the stuff of nightmares!


Once you put a scratch it it, you can begin to enjoy it!

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Oldsarge

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> Once you put a scratch it it, you can begin to enjoy it!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> BSR


Hah, that's the way I feel about pickup trucks!


----------



## challer

I can take a shotgun with grade 10 wood in the field no worries. But on a long hunt stalking, much harder for me. I use McMillans for most hunts anymore.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 40831
> 
> 
> More amazing walnut. However, the rifles I take to the mountains are all synthetic. The thought of scratching such a masterpiece is the stuff of nightmares!


Stunningly handsome graining on that walnut stock, for sure. I have a Colt-Sauer .243 cal. rifle with a wooden stock, incorporating not quite such detailed graining, but it is indeed handsome and it has held up remarkably well over the years.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

I used my very inexpensive Marlin XL 7 .30-06 with a Burris scope for game in Africa. An amazing little synthetic rifle with a floating barrel that I never missed with, but I get within 100 meters or I don’t shoot. This is the best part of the stalk for me and requires more patience than throwing up a 500 meter Hail Mary that could result in a long and arduous tracking of blood trails through the bush while the sun sets. No fun.

I need to get it out of the safe and take it to the range before it gets hot!

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Oldsarge

An excellent choice in calibers. There is only a very small portion of the world's game that one shouldn't attempt to take with it. In fact, despite my having to engage valiant efforts to resist fine, classic firearms that come up for sale or at auction, if one was simply being sensible, a Valmet 412 with two sets of barrels, (30/06 and 12 ga.) is all the gun a hunter requires.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Oldsarge said:


> An excellent choice in calibers. There is only a very small portion of the world's game that one shouldn't attempt to take with it. In fact, despite my having to engage valiant efforts to resist fine, classic firearms that come up for sale or at auction, if one was simply being sensible, a Valmet 412 with two sets of barrels, (30/06 and 12 ga.) is all the gun a hunter requires.


Federal Power Shok .30-06 180grain...dropped 2 kudu and one black wildebeest in their tracks. Great ammo.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Michael Caine. Just what he intends on shooting is a good question. Does anyone remember this movie?


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

I found this very cool Bob Allen leather and mesh Piedmont Driving Club Atlanta shooting vest in Goodwill the other day for $5.99. Too bad Goodwill does not sell English double guns...










Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Oldsarge

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> I found this very cool Bob Allen leather and mesh Piedmont Driving Club Atlanta shooting vest in Goodwill the other day for $5.99. Too bad Goodwill does not sell English double guns...
> 
> View attachment 40983
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> BSR


Ah, the advantages of living in the deep South! I can't imagine something like ever showing up in the thrift stores of the PNW, though I could well be wrong.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

In the end . . . Mauser!


----------



## Oldsarge

Remington 1889


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Courtney Selous personal take-down Wesley Richards .425 magnum, in case.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 41343
> 
> 
> View attachment 41344


Not sure why, but your pictorial offerings today incited my memories of shooting clay pigeons with friends in the corn field behind our house in Hoosierville. Good friends, good times and great memories! Thank you for the trip down memory lane, my friend.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

I am going clay shooting this weekend with my wife. At least we can get outdoors a bit while maintaining some distance.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Oldsarge

I'm going clay shooting just as soon as I get my strained muscles back in comfortable condition. Figure 6-8 weeks!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> I'm going clay shooting just as soon as I get my strained muscles back in comfortable condition. Figure 6-8 weeks!


Here's hoping you heal quickly. Good luck with the physical therapy.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Several weeks ago, we had booked a weekend at Pursell Farm in Sylacauga, Al. Since there is virtually no one here except for a skeleton staff, our visit conforms to the letter and spirit of social distancing. My wife and I also figure this will be the last opportunity for us to get away for a weekend for a couple of months. A bit of a last hoorah, before the long slog of self isolation, hopefully ending in June/July.

Went out on the Orvis range yesterday at Pursell Farm. We were the last customers prior to the closing of the shop till April 6 due to virus concerns.

Still, a splendid day and one we shall look back on while we are locked up in our house for the next few months.





































BTW, I have no clue why some of my photos load sideways. Mike, any suggestions?

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Oldsarge

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> Several weeks ago, we had booked a weekend at Pursell Farm in Sylacauga, Al. Since there is virtually no one here except for a skeleton staff, our visit conforms to the letter and spirit of social distancing. My wife and I also figure this will be the last opportunity for us to get away for a weekend for a couple of months. A bit of a last hoorah, before the long slog of self isolation, hopefully ending in June/July.
> 
> Went out on the Orvis range yesterday at Pursell Farm. We were the last customers prior to the closing of the shop till April 6 due to virus concerns.
> 
> Still, a splendid day and one we shall look back on while we are locked up in our house for the next few months.
> View attachment 41499
> View attachment 41500
> View attachment 41501
> View attachment 41502
> View attachment 41503
> 
> 
> BTW, I have no clue why some of my photos load sideways. Mike, any suggestions?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> BSR


Hmmm. At the bottom of my post/reply panel there's a button called 'rotate' that allows me to change the orientation of my own photos. Unfortunately, it doesn't seem to allow me to rotate yours and won't work with the 'edit' function. At least, I haven't figured out how so far.


----------



## drlivingston

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> Several weeks ago, we had booked a weekend at Pursell Farm in Sylacauga, Al. Since there is virtually no one here except for a skeleton staff, our visit conforms to the letter and spirit of social distancing. My wife and I also figure this will be the last opportunity for us to get away for a weekend for a couple of months. A bit of a last hoorah, before the long slog of self isolation, hopefully ending in June/July.
> 
> Went out on the Orvis range yesterday at Pursell Farm. We were the last customers prior to the closing of the shop till April 6 due to virus concerns.
> 
> Still, a splendid day and one we shall look back on while we are locked up in our house for the next few months.
> View attachment 41499
> View attachment 41500
> View attachment 41501
> View attachment 41502
> View attachment 41503
> 
> 
> BTW, I have no clue why some of my photos load sideways. Mike, any suggestions?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> BSR


I was 10 minutes away from you. We could have had lunch (if every restaurant wasn't take-out only). I grew up in the Childersburg/Sylacauga area.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 41664


Been there, felt just like that, got the T-shirt!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 41692


Quite literally, "a shooting suit".

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

^^
Been there...done that...great eating...got the waistline to prove it! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Ungentleman

My cousin thinks it's a little funny that I dress to go shooting, but I look at it as one of life's little pleasures.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 41940


A beautiful Thunderstick, for sure and a rather persuasive way to insure that social distancing is maintained!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Socially distant


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 42042
> 
> 
> Socially distant


....and it would appear she is planning on keeping it that way! LOL.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 42046


My understanding is that AYA is a good value for $.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Oldsarge

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> My understanding is that AYA is a good value for $.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> BSR


Back in the day it certainly was so considered. However, having not priced them in a couple of decades, I don't know if that is still the case. They most definitely make a lovely gun though whether it's any kind of bargain these days (what is?) I don't honestly know.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Ungentleman

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 42103


I have never seen engraved scope rings like that. I like it.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 42137


Lovely photo. It makes me rather wistful.

Next hunting seasons feels a million miles away at the moment. I have the option to lease 125 acres for next season in addition to my current hunt club membership, but I am very reluctant to spend an additional $3k given the current socio-economic meltdown.

It is very frustrating not having any timeline for normality with decisions for next season imminent.

My go to driven shoot in the U.K., Ripley Castle, is seriously curtailing their activities for next
season with their staff now on furlough and receiving 80% wages from the U.K. government for the next 90 days. They are not hatching eggs this season and only releasing young birds later in the summer, thus the staff have no birds to care for in what is typically a very busy "off season".

Quite a bit to get ones head around and the impact on the industry which is a major employer in the countryside will be huge. Not to mention the impact on small rural hotels, suppliers, and other associated businesses.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Oldsarge

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> Lovely photo. It makes me rather wistful.
> 
> Next hunting seasons feels a million miles away at the moment. I have the option to lease 125 acres for next season in addition to my current hunt club membership, but I am very reluctant to spend an additional $3k given the current socio-economic meltdown.
> 
> It is very frustrating not having any timeline for normality with decisions for next season imminent.
> 
> My go to driven shoot in the U.K., Ripley Castle, is seriously curtailing their activities for next
> season with their staff now on furlough and receiving 80% wages from the U.K. government for the next 90 days. They are not hatching eggs this season and only releasing young birds later in the summer, thus the staff have no birds to care for in what is typically a very busy "off season".
> 
> Quite a bit to get ones head around and the impact on the industry which is a major employer in the countryside will be huge. Not to mention the impact on small rural hotels, suppliers, and other associated businesses.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> BSR


It's just horrific. I had three hunts planned this year and between CORVID-19 and hurting my back I have this sneaking suspicion that I won't be attending any. Even if I get the damaged muscles cured, will Maui be open by the end of July. I'm not betting on it.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## challer

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 42163


This made my day!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 42382


Do you have a recipe for cooking that? LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

A rounded sidekick! Be still my heart . . .


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Boss & Co.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Oldsarge said:


> Boss & Co.
> 
> A man who can offer every member of his shooting party a Boss SxS to use is a man in full. His cup runneth over.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> BSR
> 
> View attachment 42460


----------



## Oldsarge

Alte Scheiben Waffen


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 42539


Man space, methinks. We must all have our respective Cave(s) in which to enjoy our man things, during the off season! Thanks for sharing that picture with us.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 42674


I have been thinking that bringing back
dueling to our political class might be an answer to the term limit debate.

It brings an entirely new level of meaning to "Put up or shut up!"

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 42868


Beautiful


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 42971


A best friend, waiting on his partner!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 43102


Butt, beak, bang!

At least in theory it works. Once I see that fat body, I have a hard time holding off the trigger...and I fall behind.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Big T

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 42868


Beautiful SxS's! I like the "English" (I think that's what they`re called) butt stocks, particularly with sidelocks!


----------



## Big T

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 42971


Or if my beagle, waiting for a snack!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

My leather shooting collection...









Starting on floor @ the 7 o'clock position.

Vintage English 50 round small shell bag purchased at a flea market in South Africa

Vintage English SxS case I bought off eBay which I converted into a gun cleaning kit box.

A new light tan Triple K shell bag I bought at the local SCI fundraiser.

3 bespoke shell cases I had made in Pakistan.

In the corner, a Holland & Holland canvas and leather gun slip I bought off eBay.

2 bespoke leather gun slips I had made in Pakistan.

A vintage Triple K 12ga ammo belt I bought from eBay.

A WWI British BEF Signals pair of binoculars I bought at a flea market in South Africa.

My leather covered campaign bar I had made in Pakistan.

I am going to need a new Defender to haul all this kit to the field!

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## eagle2250

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> My leather shooting collection...
> 
> View attachment 43196
> 
> Starting on floor @ the 7 o'clock position.
> 
> Vintage English 50 round small shell bag purchased at a flea market in South Africa
> 
> Vintage English SxS case I bought off eBay which I converted into a gun cleaning kit box.
> 
> A new light tan Triple K shell bag I bought at the local SCI fundraiser.
> .
> 
> 3 bespoke shell cases I had made in Pakistan.
> 
> In the corner, a Holland & Holland canvas and leather gun slip I bought off eBay.
> 
> 2 bespoke leather gun slips I had made in Pakistan.
> 
> A vintage Triple K 12ga ammo belt I bought from eBay.
> 
> A WWI British BEF Signals pair of binoculars I bought at a flea market in South Africa.
> 
> My leather covered campaign bar I had made in Pakistan.
> 
> I am going to need a new Defender to haul all this kit to the field!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> BSR


"I am going to need a new Defender to haul all this kit to the field!" But.....have heart, my friend, because where ever you may go and what ever activities you are engaged in, you will be well and classically packed for the experience. Yours is truly a magnificent collection. :beer:


----------



## challer

Beautiful kit.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 43183


I drove an SUV model from Harare to Nairobi. Best off road performer I have ever seen, hands down!

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 43240


Out for a nice walk with the family...a nice way to spend an afternoon!


----------



## Oldsarge

Enforced Social Distancing


----------



## Oldsarge

This is a Monet! I had no idea he ever painted anything like this. Must be an early work.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Oldsarge said:


> Enforced Social Distancing
> God, I miss that guy!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> BSR
> View attachment 43259


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 43627


A handsome couple, for sure!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

I have one that looks like this










but not one that looks like this.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## challer

Recommend this be renamed the Gun Porn thread as there is almost no shooting but a lot a beautiful shotguns, largely unowned by the posters.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

challer said:


> Recommend this be renamed the Gun Porn thread as there is almost no shooting but a lot a beautiful shotguns, largely unowned by the posters.


There is time for only so many beautiful guns in ones life. Sadly, until The Happy Hunting Grounds, where the gun cabinet is similar to the one I saw at Sandringham.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Oldsarge

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> There is time for only so many beautiful guns in ones life. Sadly, until The Happy Hunting Grounds, where the gun cabinet is similar to the one I saw at Sandringham.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> BSR


Indeed! There is a vendor of vintage firearms who regularly tempts me with extraordinary lovely old doubles and the occasional odd rifle. I am usually able to resist, sobbing all the way. Sometimes my self control is my downfall.😪


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

My Father's Day gift this year, a Caesar Guerini Magnus Limited 20ga O/U with an English stock.

The English stock in an O/U is a bit of an affectation, but it is a stunning look despite having no real function.

https://gueriniusa.com/shotguns/magnus/
Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 44226
> 
> [/QUOTE
> There you are! Any thoughts on the English stock on an O/U? I think it is a clean line even though there is no double trigger to pull as with the traditional S/S.
> 
> What purpose is the pistol grip on a true sporting gun anyway? I can understand it on my pump 870.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> BSR


----------



## Oldsarge

My unresearched opinion is that the single trigger O/U comes from the clay bird competitors. With no need to move the trigger hand, maintaining a locked check to buttstock weld is simplified. This, IMO, improves consistency. Clay shooters don't have to make instant decisions as to which choke to use so a single trigger makes sense, as well.

However, the game shooter is in a different situation. Having never shot driven bird, I don't know how important it is to make that decision but over a gun dog you never know where the bird may come up. Being able to change chokes 'on the fly' always struck me as a good thing. To my mind this is most easily done with double triggers, either you slide your hand back a smidge or forward. Flipping the selector on the safety is a pain, especially when it's set up so that you have to pull the safety back, switch, and then forward again. Utter nuisance. I have read that somewhere out there in the wilds of gunsmithery there are experts who can replace your single trigger with a double. If I find one who has a reliable reputation, I will probably send him my Browning as it is the gun I shoot most often on feathers. My Valmet, likely to be my competition gun, I will leave alone.

YMMV

Saluté


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Oldsarge said:


> My unresearched opinion is that the single trigger O/U comes from the clay bird competitors. With no need to move the trigger hand, maintaining a locked check to buttstock weld is simplified. This, IMO, improves consistency. Clay shooters don't have to make instant decisions as to which choke to use so a single trigger makes sense, as well.
> 
> However, the game shooter is in a different situation. Having never shot driven bird, I don't know how important it is to make that decision but over a gun dog you never know where the bird may come up. Being able to change chokes 'on the fly' always struck me as a good thing. To my mind this is most easily done with double triggers, either you slide your hand back a smidge or forward. Flipping the selector on the safety is a pain, especially when it's set up so that you have to pull the safety back, switch, and then forward again. Utter nuisance. I have read that somewhere out there in the wilds of gunsmithery there are experts who can replace your single trigger with a double. If I find one who has a reliable reputation, I will probably send him my Browning as it is the gun I shoot most often on feathers. My Valmet, likely to be my competition gun, I will leave alone.
> 
> YMMV
> 
> Saluté


My 12ga Win 101 O/U has fixed skeet chokes and I have used it with a high degree of success in all except the most extreme high or long bird situations. So choosing chokes with that one is a non issue. I became so dialed in with it in South Africa the Boers even commented on it, which is saying something.

With my new gun, I always have the option of using two identical screw in chokes. To a large extent, I have seen my friends obsession with switching chokes as a bit of a fetish. They seem to do no better % wise no matter what configuration they choose. If I were shooting screaming angels on a driven shoot, double full chokes would be the set up. I think double IC might be a good starting standard for me?

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Oldsarge

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> My 12ga Win 101 O/U has fixed skeet chokes and I have used it with a high degree of success in all except the most extreme high or long bird situations. So choosing chokes with that one is a non issue. I became so dialed in with it in South Africa the Boers even commented on it, which is saying something.
> 
> With my new gun, I always have the option of using two identical screw in chokes. To a large extent, I have seen my friends obsession with switching chokes as a bit of a fetish. They seem to do no better % wise no matter what configuration they choose. If I were shooting screaming angels on a driven shoot, double full chokes would be the set up. I think double IC might be a good starting standard for me?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> BSR


My shooting partner in SoCal always shot double IC and usually outshot everyone else in the party. My guess is that you are onto something.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 44317


 I have tried mightily each hunting season to take a wild turkey for our Thanksgiving dinner, but have failed miserably to be able to do so. Consequently I have found myself forced to skulk off to the local butcher shop to secure a beast for our feast!


----------



## Big T

eagle2250 said:


> I have tried mightily each hunting season to take a wild turkey for our Thanksgiving dinner, but have failed miserably to be able to do so. Consequently I have found myself forced to skulk off to the local butcher shop to secure a beast for our feast!


Do not despair Mr. Eagle, such is the plight for those of us of a certain age, raised in the hills of Pennsyltucky, where, when we learned to hunt, it was the wily whitetail deer, that we sought. In those days, it was rare to encounter, and even rarer to get one, with a sizeable rack (though I averaged one every other year or three). Turkey hunting was really pushed by our game commission beginning in the early 80's, as big game hunting, and turkeys did not become plentiful until the past two decades, but, they require a different sort of hunting than deer.

I recall the first time I went spring gobbler hunting. I had practiced my calling for weeks, nay, months prior. I had full camo, including camo face paint and camo tape on my shotgun. I had scouted where I was going to go and I was on stand at very dark, dark thirty. I began my calling when the first hint of light began and I immediately got a response, from a far distance. I continued, using every trick in the mouth call book, with constant responses, getting closer and closer, and then: about 100 yards out, a camo form began to make an appearance, as I had called in another hunter. Not really ready to quit calling, as he had not seen me, I kept up my calls until he was about 25 to 30 yards away, when I clapped loudly. He snuck away directly, not wanting to give up his identity.

For what its worth, I never got a turkey either, but I got way more than my share of deer, mostly bucks and only one doe. I also shot many, many squirrels, more than a few grouse and even some woodcock. Seems I ruminating like the old gent in Ruark's "The Old Man and the Boy"!


----------



## Oldsarge

I love hammer guns


----------



## Oldsarge

Here's a real hunting dog.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 44389


I am seriously contemplating a Browning FN 9mm in the future. My friend had one when we were in high school and it was an amazing pistol.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Oldsarge

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> I am seriously contemplating a Browning FN 9mm in the future. My friend had one when we were in high school and it was an amazing pistol.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> BSR


My father acquired one shortly after he returned from Active Service in the Army Air Force. After trying to hit the broad side of a barn with an issue .45, he was delighted at how well it shot. I still have it.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 44441


Based on my personal experience, that case would be almost too heavy to carry. My shot cases, when fully loaded with +350 12ga rounds weighs a whopping +50lbs!

And they are leather over mdf wood, not solid oak.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Oldsarge

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> Based on my personal experience, that case would be almost too heavy to carry. My shot cases, when fully loaded with +350 12ga rounds weighs a whopping +50lbs!
> 
> And they are leather over mdf wood, not solid oak.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> BSR


I have no doubt that you are right. It seems to me that that particular box probably sits in the back of a Land Rover and fetches reloads to the butts. Alternately, it might be in the back of a mule wagon on a quail plantation. Lovely gun, though.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 44540


A great picture...of a hunter and his trusty Thunder-beast, resting in the wild. However, paraphrasing the words of Ralphie's Mother, in that iconic holiday movie Christmas Story, " be careful when mounting that beast to your shoulder when resting like that...you'll blow your toes off!" LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

Wesley Richards best grade, detachable barrel, .450 Rigby. My caliber of calibers, suitable for dinosaur and small armored cars.


----------



## Oldsarge

trapshooting, socially distant and Oregon's fastest growing high school sport.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

New guns in the house...a CG Syren Tempio Light 20ga with Monte Carlo stock, and a CG Magnus LTD 20Ga with English stock.

We will see how we take to them and them to us.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Fading Fast

⇧ Handsome dog.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 44911


Nice wood...stock and desk!


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Since I received my gun, the first I have ever had with removable chokes, I have been wondering what the advantage of setting up an O/U with multiple chokes would be in a field situation.

I understand the value of being able to set up in the morning to optimize the choke for the game situation to be encountered during the day, but as there is no ability to select barrels “on the fly” what value does it really bring that aligns it in any close proximity to the flexible choke selection of a double trigger SxS?

I also need to seriously consider obtaining a light weight semi auto for my wife to use on the clays. I think the light weight CG 20ga O/U will bang her up too much on the clays for her to enjoy. She shot about 40 rounds last week and was rather sore. I shot about 100 rounds myself and could feel it the next day.

My heavy weight 12ga O/U target gun always protected my shoulder well.

Embrace the delta, I suppose?

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Oldsarge

I have no way to establish what I believe, but I maintain that single triggers on a double gun are the result of clays shooters trying to make their hold as uniform as possible. For the bird shooter I feel that double triggers are more flexible and faster reacting. Unfortunately, getting double triggers on a O/U is expensive, really expensive. Either you go with a bespoke gun or you hunt down a qualified gunsmith who can convert your silly single rig to double and pay him for his expensive skill. I don't know of a single O/U factory gun that comes with anything but a single trigger. If someone can prove me wrong, I just might buy a new shotgun.


----------



## Oldsarge

Now on something like this, it could get complicated. But at least you don't need interchangeable choke tubes.


----------



## challer

I have found that beretta actually offer double triggers on the 68X series. Cole gun can source the switch. You can also get 24G and 32G in the 68X series. Mostly a euro thing, you’ll find them on guns international


----------



## challer

I would think progressive chokes would be great for a fast crosser... I would if the barrels are selective?



Oldsarge said:


> Now on something like this, it could get complicated. But at least you don't need interchangeable choke tubes.
> 
> View attachment 44939


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Oldsarge said:


> Now on something like this, it could get complicated. But at least you don't need interchangeable choke tubes.
> 
> View attachment 44939


Wonder if one can pull them all at once? 5 barrels of 00.....

Take out an entire gang of home invaders in one go.

Cheers,

B

Cheer


----------



## Oldsarge

challer said:


> I have found that beretta actually offer double triggers on the 68X series. Cole gun can source the switch. You can also get 24G and 32G in the 68X series. Mostly a euro thing, you'll find them on guns international


Intriguing. I have put in inquiries with both Beretta-usa and Cole Gun in Sarasota. I shall report back.


----------



## Oldsarge

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> Wonder if one can pull them all at once? 5 barrels of 00.....
> 
> Take out an entire gang of home invaders in one go.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> B
> 
> Cheer


And do serious injuries to your clavicle!


----------



## Oldsarge

Ouch! According to Beretta-usa, the only models of O/U shotgun they offer with double triggers are the SO models which run between 5 and 6 figures. Like I said, an expensive option.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Dove are far and away my favorite game bird. They're plentiful, challenging to hit and delicious. What more can a shotgunner want? Some day I hope to take a try at wood pigeon.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 44953
> 
> 
> Dove are far and away my favorite game bird. They're plentiful, challenging to hit and delicious. What more can a shotgunner want? Some day I hope to take a try at wood pigeon.


Shooting rock pigeons in South Africa over sunflowers and millet was some of the best shooting of my life.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## eagle2250

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> Wonder if one can pull them all at once? 5 barrels of 00.....
> 
> Take out an entire gang of home invaders in one go.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> B
> 
> Cheer


Dropping the hammer simultaneously on five chambers of 00 Buck would indeed take out that "entire gang of home invaders in one go", but also the shooter pulling that single trigger. :crazy: Could we take a closer look at the shoulder pad on that beast of a thunder stick?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 44996


A decidedly manly retreat...Perfection!


----------



## Big T

For those that venture into "YouTube", do a search for "Holland & Holland", excellent video showing the manufacture of their guns.


----------



## Oldsarge

Big T said:


> For those that venture into "YouTube", do a search for "Holland & Holland", excellent video showing the manufacture of their guns.


It used to be said that there was no substitute for a skilled old man with a file. Now we know that there is, a smart engineer and a very expensive CNC machine. However, skilled men with files still have their place.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 45220


It's good knowing that our best friends are frequently out older friends! I can't tell you how many times I have pulled my older firearms from the gun safes and lovingly cleaned them, needed or not, just for and excuse to hold/handle them once again.


----------



## challer

There is some intrinsic feel of best guns, new or old that cannot be explained. I have to admit I keep a rack of two shotguns beside my desk to practice mounts when I need a break.


----------



## Big T

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 45098


I would love that pic hanging in my office!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 45252


My friend, would we be looking at another version of your "heat of Africa" concoction?


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> My friend, would we be looking at another version of your "heat of Africa" concoction?


Looks to be more of a 'heat of Georgia', I imagine. How far to the 'piney woods' spread? Or are those long-leaf pine? 'Heat of East Texas'?


----------



## Oldsarge

Dual posting


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 45392
> 
> 
> View attachment 45393


Impressive for sure, but that has to be quite the beast for carrying out in the field?


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> Impressive for sure, but that has to be quite the beast for carrying out in the field?


It's British. You don't carry it in the field at the 'ready' position. You take it to the butts, cased, and then wait for the driven pheasant/grouse/woodcock/duck to fly over.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Enfields under the floorboards. Draw your own conclusions.


----------



## Big T

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 45392
> 
> 
> View attachment 45393


Wihat is the center barrel chambered at? From the photo, it looks a tad smaller than the outside barrels.


----------



## Oldsarge

Big T said:


> Wihat is the center barrel chambered at? From the photo, it looks a tad smaller than the outside barrels.


It would have to have the same chambering. Especially in driven bird where you have a loader behind you, that person for safety's sake has to only carry one caliber.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 45470
> 
> 
> Enfields under the floorboards. Draw your own conclusions.


Shades of The Second Amendment, eh? That's why I keep AR-15 platforms chambered in .223 and .308 calibers secured in my gun safes (AKA: the present day versions of floorboards), lol! We rednecked Americans are pretty serious about our Thunder sticks!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 45515
> 
> 
> View attachment 45523


I am assuming that would require a two handed grip?


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> I am assuming that would require a two handed grip?


And possibly a bipod.


----------



## Oldsarge

OMG, the walnut!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 45590


Absolutely love the woodwork on display. If that were the dining room in the Eagle's roost, we wouldn't have to get out the folding chairs for the extras, when we host our Sunday dinners! LOL.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 45590


I believe this is the "Long Room" at Purdey?

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Oldsarge

Could be. I haven't been in London for . . . around twenty years? I don't know what anything looks like there, now.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 45635
> 
> 
> View attachment 45637


Ah...here is the woodcock from my new CG....

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 45635
> 
> 
> View attachment 45637


Magnificent...truly magnificent!


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

On the clays this Fathers Day with my wife and daughter.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> On the clays this Fathers Day with my wife and daughter.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> BSR


Outstanding! Families that play together, stay together. Though I must caution you...I taught SWMBO to shoot a handgun and there are moments when I've questioned the wisdom of that effort? LOL. :crazy:


----------



## Oldsarge

I am starting the lady friend on angling via her g'grandchildren. Shooting can wait until the kiddos are around 11 or 12. Right now they're 7 and 8. But they have decided that fishing is OKAY.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

For dangerous game, I think I would prefer more than 2 rounds at my disposal. IDK.

Felines, which I would never hunt, could be dispatched with a well placed 30-06 at a safe 100 yards or more. Best to have a cold blooded PH covering you though.

The big mammals will essentially let you walk up on them and get silly close. I have been within spitting distance of Cape Buff, Rhino, and Elephants dozens of times. But they look a lot bigger from the ground than from a Safari cruiser! I have been mock charged by an elephant, great way to get the blood pumping in the am.

I have been very, very fortunate to have such experiences. I was spoiled and I am forever grateful for the opportunities I had to share Africa with my wife and kids during the 9 years we lived on the continent. But I don’t really wish to return...too many other things I want to see! I am currently infatuated with the former soviet republics of Eastern Europe. Tbilisi was stunning and I hope to return, and possibly shoot in 🇬🇪, next year.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

The last surviving delegate to the Continental Congress and the only one to be photographed.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 46065


First words from the afterlife, "Indeed, this must be the beast who salted our tail feathers!"


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

For semi autos, I am seriously old school.

A 40 year old 1100 and a 50 year old A5. I can’t see anything made since as any improvement except as to possibly weight.

My friends modern semi autos sound like there is a bag of bolts rattling around In the action.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 46217


One cannot help but note the riveting beauty of that wood graining. Wow!


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> One cannot help but note the riveting beauty of that wood graining. Wow!


It's pictures like that which keep reminding me that in custom rifles the most expensive part after the 'smith's labor is the wood.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 46376
> 
> 
> View attachment 46377


Our hero and the necessary tools of his trade!


----------



## Oldsarge

When backpacking in Alaska!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> When backpacking in Alaska!
> 
> View attachment 46409


The "Big Bang" stick looks like one of those Thunder Ranch Firearms creations? Is it? Good choice for the Alaskan wilderness. They make an ubbak assault platform that looks like an AK-47 on steroids. The critters in those parts have been known to get testy and regularly fight back!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Big T

I'm on the hunt for a Colt Lightning pump, and one that I will be proud of, when it takes me for a walk!

OlDSarge: the Marlin lever, was that a .444 or .45-70? I have a ruger #1 in .45-70 and it is the hardest kicking gun I've ever shot. Can't imagine how uncomfortable that carbine length lever would be (though if you have a grizz chasing you, with some brambles up his butt, you probably won't notice the kick!).


----------



## Oldsarge

Big T said:


> I'm on the hunt for a Colt Lightning pump, and one that I will be proud of, when it takes me for a walk!
> 
> OlDSarge: the Marlin lever, was that a .444 or .45-70? I have a ruger #1 in .45-70 and it is the hardest kicking gun I've ever shot. Can't imagine how uncomfortable that carbine length lever would be (though if you have a grizz chasing you, with some brambles up his butt, you probably won't notice the kick!).


Trust me, you don't! My Big Killer is a .450 Rigby Rimless. Think of it as a .460 Weatherby without the twee belt. Sighting that monster in on the bench, even with sandbags between us, was no less than brutal. But when the tracker pointed out that there was Cape buffalo behind me, looking as if I owed him lots of money, I didn't feel a thing.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 46803


That is one great picture of "man's best friend!" It ought to be framed and hung, proudly, on a wall.


----------



## Oldsarge

More heavenly walnut


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Me and my #1 gun bunny on the clays today at Primland Resort in Meadows of Dan, Va.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Oldsarge

Shooting glasses become you both.


----------



## Oldsarge

Dryhurst is a make I have never encountered, even in the literature.


----------



## Oldsarge

A classic Krag sporter, among other things.


----------



## Oldsarge

Remington!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

"Sophia" and "Luciano", our new his and hers Guerinis....










We stopped and had a fitting consult at the CG USA HQ in Cambridge, MD on Tuesday. Absolutely great customer service. CG USA really goes the extra mile. I can't recommend them highly enough.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 46953
> 
> 
> Remington!


Rather impressive, both the hardware and the leather. Well used and ready for more!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Purdey


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Oldsarge said:


> Purdey
> 
> View attachment 47124


That's a half million dollar table setting.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Oldsarge

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> That's a half million dollar table setting.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> BSR


Only a half? 😁


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 47192


Grouse season in the UK starts in 3 weeks! Hard to imagine.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Big T

eagle2250 said:


> That is one great picture of "man's best friend!" It ought to be framed and hung, proudly, on a wall.


My beagle poses like that, whenever we eating in front of her and she wants a treat.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

I have a 12ga 870 wing master. I think it is the most popular shotgun of all time. It is great for home defense as well.

Many a criminal life has been saved due to the “chunk-chunk” sound from the 870.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Big T

I also have a 870. It started out as my father's and when he passed in 2004, my mother insisted on me removing all firearms from their home. I did put an aftermarket 16" barrel on it, and the gun resides under our bed, for home defense ( we were burgled about a decade ago, with dear wife, three daughters, house beagle and I all asleep upstairs). A laptop, a wristwatch (wife's toss-away fashion watch) were all taken from house. My golf clubs (Callaway & Ping) and some gardening tools taken from the garage (I would have paid someone to take those infernal golf clubs).


----------



## Oldsarge

It's a known literary reference that the 'Slam-chunk' of a pump gun is the most terrifying sound you can hear in the dark. Even Terry Pratchett gave a shoutout to it.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> Shoot. I can't get it to work through AAAC. I will keep trying.
> 
> B


It seems to be working again. Thanks...it is a great video!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 47284


I do so love what is pictured in the photo above, but I doubt that I could ever bring myself to take such a work of art, such as that splendid smooth bore, into the field!


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Gets the cleanest work bench of all time award!

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> The shoot video from this trip. It gives a great perspective of the variety of shoot terrain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> BSR


Some of those birds were shot so close I have to wonder how much edible meat was left.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 47363


Great composition of the picture in the post quoted above. You are quite a talented photographer, my friend!


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> Great composition of the picture in the post quoted above. You are quite a talented photographer, my friend!


I wish. I just copied it off Tumblr.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Oldsarge said:


> Some of those birds were shot so close I have to wonder how much edible meat was left.


Totally agree.

It's the main reason I decided I won't be returning with that group this year. They are very fast on the trigger, don't allow the quarry a sporting chance, and they are not gun safe enough for my liking. I would estimate that more than 80% of the birds flushed within shooting distance were killed.

Someone is going to get hurt...eventually.

Not my thing.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Oldsarge

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> Totally agree.
> 
> It's the main reason I decided I won't be returning with that group this year. They are very fast on the trigger, don't allow the quarry a sporting chance, and they are not gun safe enough for my liking. I would estimate that more than 80% of the birds flushed within shooting distance were killed.
> 
> Someone is going to get hurt...eventually.
> 
> Not my thing.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> BSR


I wasn't sure whether it was the G0-Pro's lens or whether or not they actually were shooting over each other so I didn't mention it. Thanks for confirming my fears. Agreed. I would find someone else to hunt with, too.

It's funny. When I lived in SoCal, I hunted, fished and bickered with the same guy for over thirty years. We were the kind of friend who could get along famously for about two weeks. After that, it was time to go home. Why did we stick together? Because we were the only people we could consistently trust with a firearm in the field.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

For me the shooting is far down on the list of why I hunt.

I enjoy being outdoors, I enjoy the social aspect of hunting, I enjoy collecting all the gear. I enjoy the anticipation of the flush and the pursuit of quarry. Pulling the trigger is only about 5-10% of the experience for me.

Quality of experience over bag quantity. Safety over everything. 

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 47413
> 
> 
> View attachment 47414


The stunning beauty showcased in that second shot quite literally takes one's breath away. Thank you, specifically for sharing that one with us.


----------



## Oldsarge

No one makes boxlocks like Wesley Richards. Most of the London Best are all sidekicks and Scotland's pride are round actions but WR goes their own way, splendidly.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Lots of good shooting yesterday at Pursell Farm outside of Sylacauga, AL. Sylacauga's most famous native son....Jim Neighbors.































Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Currently on offer on the bay....build your on Purdey hammer gun starter kit.










Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Big T

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> Lots of good shooting yesterday at Pursell Farm outside of Sylacauga, AL. Sylacauga's most famous native son....Jim Neighbors.
> 
> View attachment 47599
> View attachment 47600
> View attachment 47601
> View attachment 47602
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> BSR


 You Sir, are lucky, that you have family enjoying the sport as much as you!


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Funny thing, my wife was not a shooter till this year.

I had spent years negotiating time with her to go off shooting with the boys. It was a point of friction that neither of us enjoyed.

Between 2017 and 2019, I brought her to the UK twice to join me an an observer on driven pheasants in Yorkshire and she got the bug and I was encouraging.

In the last six months, we bought her a new gun and we have shot clays together 11 times. 

We are planning several hunting trips this fall/winter, often coupled with staying at resorts or simply overnights at a B&B within a short drive from home. 

This has been a great experience for both of us. It has been good for our marriage, we enjoy the time together, she has gained confidence in the field and learned a lot, and I now have my buddies having to negotiate time with us!

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 47656


An artistically detailed tool of the trade and the reward, or results of the hunt. Well done, good Sir!


----------



## Oldsarge

The worst enemy of the new gun business isn't anti-gunners, it's the used gun market. With decent care, they're immortal so why bother to get a new one?


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 47718
> 
> 
> The worst enemy of the new gun business isn't anti-gunners, it's the used gun market. With decent care, they're immortal so why bother to get a new one?


LOL, there is much truth in what you say, but there is always room for one more. That's why the good lawd gave us bigger gun safes!


----------



## Oldsarge

:laughing: 

I once had a bird hunting acquaintance who owned TWO double door Browning gunsafes. They were both full of shotguns. I believe he owned one rifle, a Marlin 30-30, but he had multiple 4 gun sets, sometimes from the same manufacturer. He had two Model 12 4 gun sets and if you know how rare the Winchester .410 ga. version of the Model 12 is, you can imagine the obsession of the man. Why did he have that many?

"A man can't have too many shotguns!"


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 47807


I am just not a huge fan of blaze orange. I get the safety aspect, but it makes one look like a traffic cone.

In the UK, and in South Africa, blaze is simply not the done thing, yet people are probably not shot with any greater frequency.

Bright orange is a poor substitute for rigorous training, high safety standards, and a culture of accountability. But I know it is here to stay.

Wasn't bright red used in the past?

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Oldsarge

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> I am just not a huge fan of blaze orange. I get the safety aspect, but it makes one look like a traffic cone.
> 
> In the UK, and in South Africa, blaze is simply not the done thing, yet people are probably not shot with any greater frequency.
> 
> Bright orange is a poor substitute for rigorous training, high safety standards, and a culture of accountability. But I know it is here to stay.
> 
> Wasn't bright red used in the past?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> BSR


It was, but the percentage of the population with red/green color blindness turned out to be alarming. Plus turkey hunters were getting shot because of a lack of rigorous training, high safety standards and a culture of accountability. And I, too, miss the days of red buffalo plaid.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 47872
> 
> 
> View attachment 47873


Sweetness!


----------



## Oldsarge

Why Barbour is British.


----------



## Big T

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> I am just not a huge fan of blaze orange. I get the safety aspect, but it makes one look like a traffic cone.
> 
> In the UK, and in South Africa, blaze is simply not the done thing, yet people are probably not shot with any greater frequency.
> 
> Bright orange is a poor substitute for rigorous training, high safety standards, and a culture of accountability. But I know it is here to stay.
> 
> Wasn't bright red used in the past?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> BSR


In PA, it is the law. Having called in another hunter in turkey season years ago (camo only then), I am lucky the guy didn't take a "sound shot".


----------



## Big T

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 47872
> 
> 
> View attachment 47873


I'm a fan of the Manlicher of stock and have several (far lower cost than this one), including several Rugers and a CZ.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Looks like it might be a Searcy. I love Butch. He's a crotchety old coot who might, assuming his teeth don't hurt, build you what you want. But by gawd, one way or another he'll build you what you NEED.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Happy Glorious 12th to the shooting brotherhood!

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 48372


A memorable rack, for sure!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 48414


The beginnings of great memories and a fine meal, perchance?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

A 16. Sweet!


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

On the Sunday clays...93 degrees.
























Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

BTW, received a pair of NOS B&L Ray Ban Kalichrome shooters for my birthday.

Looking forward to unleashing my inner Hunter S. Thompson.

I picked up another vintage pair of standard smoky lens shooters with a cracked lens on eBay and have ordered a factory replacement pair of ambermatic lenses to put together a pair for my wife as a comparison.

Vintage amber lens shooters in good condition are going for a really high price online. 

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Oldsarge

Powder arrived yesterday. My micro-Munitionsfabrik is almost ready to start up.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

The new googles....










Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 48964


At some point, simply turning around is simpler. It's all in the footwork.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Big T

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 48964


What's wit the goomer wit the stoogie?


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Back on the clays on Labor Day. Sporting my polo boots and a subtle German jodhpurs.
























And it was 10 degrees cooler than last weekend. I shot 84/100. My wife shot 45/100 and she has only been at it since January.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 49164
> 
> View attachment 49165


Another less than perfect footwork on photo 2. 

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Oldsarge

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> Another less than perfect footwork on photo 2.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> BSR


Quite a bit less than perfect! 😁


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 49315


He looks like a walking traffic cone 

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

*
















*


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 50047


Beautiful, but I wouldn't want to be looking down those barrels/tubes from the other end! LOL.


----------



## Big T

With the past four or five post pics, I can almost smell the combo of a fall day, a just fired shotgun with a hint of Hoppes #9.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 50227
> 
> 
> View attachment 50228
> 
> 
> View attachment 50231


Getting down to business...serious business!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 50250


Generations passing on beloved traditions! It reminds me of when I was just 12 years old and a neighbor and really good friend, Mr Ludwig, took me to the field and taught me to hunt. We hunted and fished together for more than a decade, before military assignments took me away from home for the next 31 years. Mr. Lugwig, sadly, passed away and I lost one of the best friends I have ever had! I will forever miss his kindness and his wisdom. May he rest in peace.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## richard warren

Never got much pleasure from shooting animals. I once set out to shoot a man who threatend my daughter when she was about 6, but he was not at home when I got there and died the death he deserved shortly afterwards, saving me the trouble and the jail time.


----------



## Oldsarge

This may be a duplicate but given how goofy I am for hammerguns, live with it. 😁


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> This may be a duplicate but given how goofy I am for hammerguns, live with it. 😁
> 
> View attachment 50311


A duplicate perhaps, but well worth a second look....artistry in weaponry!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 50419


Been there, done that, bagged the buck(s)...Life was then and remains today good, very good!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 50448


The tools of the trade and some pretty fancy tools, at that.


----------



## Oldsarge

Steady, boy, steadyyyy . . .


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

I think his head is too high on the stock.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 50697
> 
> 
> View attachment 50698
> 
> 
> I think his head is too high on the stock.


On at least one occasion, before my days on this planet come to an end, I am going top don a three piece suit and tie and take to the field for the grandest of hunts. Around these parts the game won't be birds, but rather gators or feral hogs. I'll have to have SWMBO field dress em so I don't mess up my suit! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 50832
> 
> 
> View attachment 50833
> 
> 
> View attachment 50843


The Brits seem to do it with a bit more flair than we hillbilly Americans! Heavy sigh. All my adult life I've pined for a Land Rover, but the almost legendary absence of maintenance support,considered within the context of the vehicles deplorable mechanical reliability, has prevented me from scratching that itch!


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> The Brits seem to do it with a bit more flair than we hillbilly Americans! Heavy sigh. All my adult life I've pined for a Land Rover, but the almost legendary absence of maintenance support,considered within the context of the vehicles deplorable mechanical reliability, has prevented me from scratching that itch!


I miss my Cherokee . . .


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 50874
> 
> 
> View attachment 50875


When one's best friend comes to us, asking for help, ya gotta admit it touches our heartstrings! I'll be reflecting on that second photo for a long time to come. Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Flairball

I've been know to do a bit of shooting, both domestically and abroad.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 51145


Why haven't those 'Jack legs' yet shouldered their thundersticks? It would seem the right thing to do!


----------



## Oldsarge

Awww, he took his poodle hunting!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 51324
> 
> 
> View attachment 51325
> 
> 
> View attachment 51326
> 
> 
> View attachment 51327
> 
> 
> View attachment 51328
> 
> 
> View attachment 51329
> 
> 
> View attachment 51330
> 
> 
> View attachment 51331


Great series of pictures showing the Art of The Sport and the harvest! This is one of your best series of shots.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Alas, I have been disappointingly unsuccessful in my lifetime of effort to take a Tom Turkey in the wild, but then I have been able to bag some surprisingly large ones from freezer chests in local groceries! Perhaps I could don my hunter orange rig and a thunderstick and have Mrs Eagle take a picture of me holding one of those by the handle of the yellow plastic net bag they come in up for display? LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

I have seen several versions of a poster about an elderly gent telling about the time he shot a turkey. Boy, were the other customers in the market upset!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Big T

I think I shall take a drive to our hunting camp later today and take a shotgun for a walk. Of course, it will come home unfired as I really don't relish killing anything! Fortunately, one of my son-in-laws (non-gun toting family), took trap shooting lessons late last year and wants to get a small pigeon throwing rig for camp!


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 51415


Guns up...fire!


----------



## Oldsarge

Big T said:


> I think I shall take a drive to our hunting camp later today and take a shotgun for a walk. Of course, it will come home unfired as I really don't relish killing anything! Fortunately, one of my son-in-laws (non-gun toting family), took trap shooting lessons late last year and wants to get a small pigeon throwing rig for camp!


Clay shooting is great fun.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Big T

Oldsarge said:


> Clay shooting is great fun.


Shot trap in the late 80s before we relocated. It would not be hard to be bitten by the bug again!


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> Clay shooting is great fun.


It is indeed, but how do you cook them to get rid of that muddy flavor? LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 51446


Teamwork!


----------



## Oldsarge

Holland's .375: One Planet, One Rifle--for over One Hundred Years!


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 51458
> 
> 
> Holland's .375: One Planet, One Rifle--for over One Hundred Years!


A genuine work of art can assume many forms! Our challenge is to stay alert to the possibilities and the rifle pictured above is certainly one of them.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Flairball

It may have been mentioned here, earlier, but I'll add it anyway. If you want to watch some absolute gun porn check out The Gun Shop, TGS Outdoors on YouTube. There is no better way to pass the time then watching Johnny sweet talk every gun that comes across his desk. He's an absolute wealth of knowledge, too.


----------



## Big T

eagle2250 said:


> It is indeed, but how do you cook them to get rid of that muddy flavor? LOL.


Do as I do, use fill magnum loads of "double ought" buckshot (about 6, or so, .30 caliber pellets, per case!), to fully pulverize the pigeon. As the clay is lighter than the binding ingredients (muddy water), simply pick up the particles further out on the range. Bake in a 350 degree oven for 30 minutes, or until an interior temperature of 175 degrees is met. Lightly salt and pepper, serve warm to those who insist on talking politics at the holiday dinner.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 51511
> 
> 
> View attachment 51512


Is that the whispers of the late, great artist Thomas Kinkade I hear in the background...."The Perfect End to a Perfect Day?"


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Hmmm, single trigger double barrels . . . These are NOT dueling pistols!


----------



## Oldsarge

I'm saving up. Some autumn when the pandemic is over, I'm goin' to Jo-jia an' shoot birds.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## ran23

He could come to my rescue.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Big T

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 51764


I do think I'm going to try to strap my single action .45 Colt and holster on my beagle and try to duplicate this photo. Just love this!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 51964


That is quite the handsome posse you run with!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

.425 Wesley Richards.


----------



## Oldsarge

The Duck Club


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

A day for doubles.


----------



## Oldsarge

And for ducks.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 52380


Roughing it? Although it does look to be a bit dryer than most blinds. Given the supply of shells they packed in, it appears that the occupants may be there for quite awhile!


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> Roughing it? Although it does look to be a bit dryer than most blinds. Given the supply of shells they packed in, it appears that the occupants may be there for quite awhile!


It looks like an above-ground goose blind and if they're shooting either snows or specks, they're going to need that many shells. The bag limit here in Oregon is 15 per day of each!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 52541


The painter of light, the late Thomas Kincaid might caption the picture above as "The Perfect End To A Perfect Day!"


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 52875


Men at work......or play!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Cross-posted to British Country Clothing.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 53122


If there is an ounce of fat on either one of those subjects, it has got to be on the four legged hunter. Although, that is one fine pair of leather knee high boots she is wearing. LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

The wood! OMG, the wood!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> The wood! OMG, the wood!
> 
> View attachment 53579
> 
> 
> View attachment 53580


Magnificent...simply magnificent!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 53615


I have the .357 magnum, stainless steel version of that beauty in my weapon's safe! It has been an enduring love affair.


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> I have the .357 magnum, stainless steel version of that beauty in my weapon's safe! It has been an enduring love affair.


I came upon a K-22 Masterpiece in the show cabinet at my local gun store. It looked dusty, lonely and forlorn. So I gave it a new home.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> I came upon a K-22 Masterpiece in the show cabinet at my local gun store. It looked dusty, lonely and forlorn. So I gave it a new home.


My friend, you are a good man!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Big T

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 53615


I have the nickel plated version, bought over 40 years ago, still one of my favorite!


----------



## Big T

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 53636


If I had that dog, I'd be shaving some of that there hare, I wood and be plastering on my rather sparse scalp! Dem dare curlies wood have all kinds of wimmen running me down, wanting to two step wit me!


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 53744


Final approach for a short field landing. "Call the ball, Mustang!" LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Check the shadows in the background.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 53950


A flight of six formation lift off...the beginnings of a memorable airshow. But then by the time of year indicated in the scene above, these could prove troubled skies for our intrepid aviators.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 54576
> 
> 
> View attachment 54583


What's not to love? Two of my favorite activities; eating well and hunting with like minded friends! Life doesn't get much better than that


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 54848


Suggested caption: Stormy weather can really put a damper on a day in the field.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Starting them young


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 55478


Getting ready...and the anticipation builds!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## ran23

Where do you even find that many doubles to set this up?


----------



## eagle2250

ran23 said:


> Where do you even find that many doubles to set this up?


It's got to be a picture at a shooting club.....perhaps?


----------



## Oldsarge

It might be a picture from my buddy Kirby Hoyt who runs www.vintagedoubles.com. The country looks like eastern Washington where lives.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 55714


Clearly, a future champion, in training!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Just bought a new toy to take to Italy next June.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 56007


Well I must not be British because, truth be known I just can't see the point of knotting a tie around my neck to go out and harvest dinner! However, to each his/her own.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## challer

Oldsarge said:


> Just bought a new toy to take to Italy next June.
> 
> View attachment 55842


That appears to be a K3. There is something special about a single shot rifle.


----------



## eagle2250

challer said:


> That appears to be a K3. There is something special about a single shot rifle.


"One shot, one kill!" Most of my hunting of larger game over the past 60 years has been with bolt action and/or lever action rifles. Additional rounds were available to me, but I'm pleased to say in all that time, not a single critter has required more than a single round to take down! Hunting here in the US with a single shot piece is quite possible, but I for one would welcome the comfort provided by additional rounds in the rifle hunting in more exotic areas of this beautiful world of ours. Just sayin.....


----------



## Oldsarge

challer said:


> That appears to be a K3. There is something special about a single shot rifle.





eagle2250 said:


> "One shot, one kill!" Most of my hunting of larger game over the past 60 years has been with bolt action and/or lever action rifles. Additional rounds were available to me, but I'm pleased to say in all that time, not a single critter has required more than a single round to take down! Hunting here in the US with a single shot piece is quite possible, but I for one would welcome the comfort provided by additional rounds in the rifle hunting in more exotic areas of this beautiful world of ours. Just sayin.....


It is and chambered in .243. I should have preferred 7x57 or 8x57 but that would have cost me at least another $1,000 so,

I have learned (rather the hard way) that a bolt gun (preferably a Mauser 98) is the affordable choice for the adage, "When in elephant country, carry an elephant rifle.." The same applies to grizzly country or tiger country. Should I ever return to Africa on a gun safari, I shall not make the error of leaving my .450 in the safe. There is a limit to how much excitement I can tolerate . . .


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> It is and chambered in .243. I should have preferred 7x57 or 8x57 but that would have cost me at least another $1,000 so,
> 
> I have learned (rather the hard way) that a bolt gun (preferably a Mauser 98) is the affordable choice for the adage, "When in elephant country, carry an elephant rifle.." The same applies to grizzly country or tiger country. Should I ever return to Africa on a gun safari, I shall not make the error of leaving my .450 in the safe. There is a limit to how much excitement I can tolerate . . .


Sage counsel, for sure, my friend. I must admit when hunting for wild hogs locally and having been told they are aggressive and will perhaps attack the hunter, it was comforting knowing I had back up shots available, if the first didn't take him down.


----------



## Oldsarge

September 1st, the opening of dove season.


----------



## challer

The wild pigs have found VA and when hunting them or in their range, a bolt action and a backup 10mm is normal, same with brownies. Otherwise, I've never taken a second shot from a bolt action . Stalking is where the single shot shines.


----------



## Big T

Lovely conversation, in this thread, and one that would be most fun at our hunting camp, either sitting on the porch, or in front of the fireplace!

I have three single shots: one Ruger #1 and two of the new Henry’s. I hunted with the Ruger, but never took any game. The Henry’s are really fun to shoot, but not in the field (yet). Henry makes shotguns on the same frame, and a single 16 will be making it my way in the near future.


----------



## eagle2250

Big T said:


> Lovely conversation, in this thread, and one that would be most fun at our hunting camp, either sitting on the porch, or in front of the fireplace!
> 
> I have three single shots: one Ruger #1 and two of the new Henry's. I hunted with the Ruger, but never took any game. The Henry's are really fun to shoot, but not in the field (yet). Henry makes shotguns on the same frame, and a single 16 will be making it my way in the near future.


A single barrel 16 Gauge Stevens's Shotgun was my first Thunder stick when I was first introduced to hunting at the ripe old age of 12 years!
I decimated the central Pennsylvania squirrel and cottontail populations with that sweet thunder stick.. The Stevens was followed a year later when a Westernfield bolt action in .243 caliber was added to my collection....and the White Tail population became concerned, but not too concerned. LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Big T

eagle2250 said:


> A single barrel 16 Gauge Stevens's Shotgun was my first Thunder stick when I was first introduced to hunting at the ripe old age of 12 years!
> I decimated the central Pennsylvania squirrel and cottontail populations with that sweet thunder stick.. The Stevens was followed a year later when a Westernfield bolt action in .243 caliber was added to my collection....and the White Tail population became concerned, but not too concerned. LOL.


Same here! You ought to take a look at the Henry single shot, for nostalgia purposes!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> 56778[/ATTACH]


That is one strange picture.....shouldn't he be shooting that thing to his immediate right, rather tan just posing beside it?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

eagle2250 said:


> That is one strange picture.....shouldn't he be shooting that thing to his immediate right, rather tan just posing beside it?





Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 56860


It would appear the answer was yes. Truth be known, the only times I've been able to walk into the sunset with a beast like that above hung over my shoulder was on my departures from the local Turkey ranch, just before Thanksgiving. LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> It would appear the answer was yes. Truth be known, the only times I've been able to walk into the sunset with a beast like that above hung over my shoulder was on my departures from the local Turkey ranch, just before Thanksgiving. LOL.


LOL The best I can say is that I've _seen_ a wild turkey--out of range, of course.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 57107
> 
> 
> View attachment 57108
> 
> 
> View attachment 57109


Looking at the first picture, I can only assume that I hunted with the wrong guys in my early years, as the conditions of our hunts were never quite so hospitable as is seen in the first pic. Considering the second and the third pictures, might we assume the shooter in that final picture is taking aim on a trophy buck? LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 57143


"The dog, the myth, the legend!" Who among us would not fall in love with that face and those eyes?


----------



## Oldsarge

My poodle is seven and has about another five years left. I'm torn about the question of getting another dog because I'm not sure that I want to start with a puppy at 79! However, I keep looking at breeds and there is this little dog called the Boykin Spaniel that I'm finding really appealing.










Just a little brown dog that hunts up a storm and sits on your lap in front of the fireplace.


----------



## Peak and Pine

Oldsarge said:


> Just a little brown dog that hunts up a storm and sits on your lap in front of the fireplace.


Yeah, but in addition to dog food and vet bills, you'd have to buy a fireplace.


----------



## eagle2250

Peak and Pine said:


> Yeah, but in addition to dog food and vet bills, you'd have to buy a fireplace.


Sheesh, we left our fireplace back in the Hoosierville house! I guess that pretty much settles that issue. LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

Peak and Pine said:


> Yeah, but in addition to dog food and vet bills, you'd have to buy a fireplace.


I have a fireplace.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Big T

Fireplaces are very dangerous! When we bought our present home (it’s about120 years young), the master bedroom suite had/has a fireplace. This was in 1999. About four months later, I at 48 and dear wife, at 42, found ourselves expecting an unexpected babe!

Yep, they’re dangerou!


----------



## Tweedlover

Big T said:


> Fireplaces are very dangerous! When we bought our present home (it's about120 years young), the master bedroom suite had/has a fireplace. This was in 1999. About four months later, I at 48 and dear wife, at 42, found ourselves expecting an unexpected babe!
> 
> Yep, they're dangerou!


Our house is also 120 years old. It has a large field stone fireplace is what we've dedicated to a den.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 57322


Living life to the fullest with one's best and most loyal friends! 🇺🇲 (Hand salute!)


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 57496
> 
> 
> View attachment 57499


Wow...other than the fact that none of my Thundersticks over the years sported a camo-pattern , looking at the picture above is a real de'ja' vu experience. I've been fortunate to live that 'sight picture' on more than a few occasions. Great experiences, good eating and lifelong friendships....it just can't get any better than that!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 57899


Loaded for a full day of shooting. Hold em high!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 58922


The Bird shooter's victory march....into the sunset!


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 58941


More than just a sportsman's transportation; the left front fender is a makeshift dining table and the right is a convenient local bar. Might we title it a renaissance ride?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Oh be still, my heart!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 59241


Indeed, our best friends can, at times, be judgemental! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## khushimoni99

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> Here is a shot my friend took of me on the sporting clays range on Saturday at Blalock Lakes just south of Atlanta where I own some property. https://www.blalocklakes.com/
> 
> The hat is an Orvis fedora. The shirt is a vintage 1960s LL Bean cruiser, the trousers are a wool US army surplus from the 40s, the boots are Russell Moccasin and the shotgun is a 1983 Remington 1100 my father bought new.
> 
> Enjoy the Autumn.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> BSR
> 
> View attachment 36258


keep on man


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 60024


"The tools of the trade!' Life is good...very good.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## challer

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 60235


Interesting K gun


----------



## Oldsarge

challer said:


> Interesting K gun


The engraving is a little disturbing.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## challer




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 60467
> 
> 
> View attachment 60468


Considering the pictures within the context of the whole one can but conclude;
"Aim,
shoot,
miss...
Hunker down for incoming goose shit storms! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 60714


Looks like he's been out mudding with his best friend...exciting and a whole lot of fun, but cleaning up afterward is a real chore. LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 61036
> 
> 
> View attachment 61038


Life can be hard at times, but it is good all the time!


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

On the range last Sunday....


----------



## Oldsarge

German engraving


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

I shall be pursuing Axis deer on Maui for the next three days. See you Thursday.


----------



## Fading Fast

Oldsarge said:


> I shall be pursuing Axis deer on Maui for the next three days. See you Thursday.


Have a great trip.


----------



## challer

Oldsarge said:


> I shall be pursuing Axis deer on Maui for the next three days. See you Thursday.


Awesome. Pigs are great fun there as well, very tasty!


----------



## ran23

Take Care out there.


----------



## eagle2250

Good hunting, eh!


----------



## Oldsarge

Got a nice buck and a record book goat. Pictures to follow once I get everything unpacked, washed and put away.


----------



## Big T

Oldsarge said:


> Got a nice buck and a record book goat. Pictures to follow once I get everything unpacked, washed and put away.


Please give a detailed write-up!


----------



## Oldsarge

Write-up tomorrow but here are the pix.



















My shoulders span 18" inches, more or less, so you can see how wide the billy's spread goes. He will score easily in the Safari Club record book.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## challer

Oldsarge said:


> Write-up tomorrow but here are the pix.
> 
> View attachment 61442
> 
> 
> View attachment 61443
> 
> 
> My shoulders span 18" inches, more or less, so you can see how wide the billy's spread goes. He will score easily in the Safari Club record book.


Looks like an amazing hunt. Congratulations. I am curious as to the rifle and caliber used.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> Write-up tomorrow but here are the pix.
> 
> View attachment 61442
> 
> 
> View attachment 61443
> 
> 
> My shoulders span 18" inches, more or less, so you can see how wide the billy's spread goes. He will score easily in the Safari Club record book.


Outstanding hunt! It seems we will soon be seeing two additional trophies adorning the walls of Oldsarge's hunting den. Your's is a life so very well lived, my friend.


----------



## Oldsarge

The goat was taken with a Merkel D3 kipplauf in .243 and the buck with a Ruger American in .30'06 wearing a Trijicon scope. One shot at 305 yards. I'm shopping for that rig as we speak. It might just replace the entire rest of my gun safe. 😁


----------



## Oldsarge

So I flew to Maui on Hawaiian Airlines, something I won't repeat. The snacks/food are substandard and the counter staff less than reasonable/accommodating to hunters. However, once there, you won't believe the amount of game on the island. Goats and Axis deer, pigs (which in the current drought are looking very lean and poorly) four kinds of dove, two species of francolin, turkey and chukar. And since these are all imported their only predator walks on two legs. Still, the hunting is hard. This is mostly due to the terrain which is volcanic. The rocks all roll out from under your feet and if you fall on it will take the flesh off your bones. As I age, especially after three injuries this last year, my balance is weakening. This trip has convinced me to invest in a pair of hiking staves so that I can imitate the wildlife and keep three points on the ground at all times. The human gait has been described as a controlled fall and I want to stay well under control. Naturally, to get around we drove in a quad runner OTV and did a lot of _glassing_. We spotted several monster bucks which I couldn't hit. This new rifle/scope combo and I are going back to the range for some serious woodshedding. However, as we drove we spotted some dark backs. Hmm, goats. Whoppee-doo. Then their heads came up. Holy moly. The biggest one the guide described as the goat of a lifetime and I believed it. We just went into patience mode and eventually the old billy got out where I could see him for a clear shot. Spined him. Needless to say that brightened up the entire day. After lunch, we went back out and hunted until it was nearly dark and as the light was failing the guides daughter (brilliant young woman) spotted one way up on the mountain side. The guide loaned me his rifle (Ruger American in 30'06 with a Trijicon scope) and I set up the shooting sticks and squeezed off a shot on it's shoulder. Dropped him. That was the longest shot I've ever taken on game, 305 yards! I looked down at the rifle and decided that I need to get one of these.

Anyway, they will send the skulls to the taxidermist and since all I want is Euro mounts I should have them on the fireplace by Thanksgiving. The meat comes next week. I'll take the venison down to my local game butcher for professional cutting. The goat? Strongly seasoned sausage and lots of_ birria _tacos. I'm looking forward to this.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 61499


A good read, methinks.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

_Very_ Old School


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

A black powder rifle for dangerous game. It's likely an 8 ga.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 62424
> 
> 
> View attachment 62425


Are we shooting over rolling fields of lavender? I can almost enjoy the nose of the task sitting here before my keyboard.


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> Are we shooting over rolling fields of lavender? I can almost enjoy the nose of the task sitting here before my keyboard.


that's heather


----------



## Big T

I live vicariously through these photos and the recanting of hunts by others!

Though not specifically guns, for a good read, that will take you back to your youth, pick up either of Robert Ruark's books, "The Old Man and the Boy". Just the read for sitting before the fireplace at camp.


----------



## Oldsarge

Big T said:


> I live vicariously through these photos and the recanting of hunts by others!
> 
> Though not specifically guns, for a good read, that will take you back to your youth, pick up either of Robert Ruark's books, "The Old Man and the Boy". Just the read for sitting before the fireplace at camp.


And "The Old Man's Boy Grows Older", the second volume.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 62535
> 
> 
> View attachment 62538


A rather grand outlook on life, methinks.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oviatt

Summer training for pointers in North Dakota in advance of quail season in South Texas.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 63691


A successful hunt, for sure and good eating to look forward to.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 63772
> 
> 
> View attachment 63775


Best friends!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

A day in the field with LL Bean c. 1930.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 64089
> 
> 
> A day in the field with LL Bean c. 1930.


That is a whole lot of plaid. I've worn buffalo plaid shirts, coats and even trousers, but never all at the same time. However, should I ever do so, I will post a picture in the Style Forum's What are you wearing today thread! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Big T

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 64898
> 
> 
> View attachment 64899
> 
> View attachment 64900
> 
> 
> View attachment 64901
> 
> 
> View attachment 64902
> 
> 
> View attachment 64903
> 
> 
> View attachment 64904


Nothing on earth smells better than Hoppe's #9, except maybe the burned powder in air after firing your shotgun.


----------



## Oldsarge

There is a possibility that my girlfriend in college dabbed some behind her ears on an occasion or so. She was still my girlfriend 46 years later.


----------



## Oldsarge

The trainee


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Just FYI, Beretta just bought H&H.


----------



## Oldsarge

Note that all the bottles are still capped while some of the guns are out of the case.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 65317
> 
> 
> View attachment 65318


What a great idea...taking a journal to the field to provide a written record of the most memorable moments of a perfect day in the field. Life is indeed good!


----------



## challer

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 65212
> 
> 
> Note that all the bottles are still capped while some of the guns are out of the case.


How many photos do we have of champagne or brandy between flushes or wine at lunch? I've been to these thing in the EU and have always been taken aback


----------



## Oldsarge

challer said:


> How many photos do we have of champagne or brandy between flushes or wine at lunch? I've been to these thing in the EU and have always been taken aback


Or the 'wee dram' between drives of pheasant or grouse. Not a fan, at all.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Big T

Guns (shooting) and alcohol absolutely do not mix! The gun club I belong to only permits soft drinks, nothing alcoholic. Pure shooting.


----------



## Oldsarge

That's certainly my take and my club's as well. How the Europeans and Brits get away with it and survive, I cannot imagine.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 66529


A target rich environment, for sure.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Double .500 NE, suitable for dinosaur and small armored cars.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Another deer hunter won a lottery.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 67239
> 
> 
> View attachment 67243
> 
> 
> Another deer hunter won a lottery.


That's more than a deer stand.......it is a Penthouse in the woods! I wonder if they could fit it with an elevator? LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 67365


Can't help but note that the Mallard doesn't seem to be enjoying the play date as much as the Black Lab. LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 68175


Deep fry him, dip him in chocolate and you have a real treat there!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Team rabbit


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> Team rabbit
> 
> View attachment 68531


The junior varsity waiting for their shot to move up to the first team. LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 68755
> 
> 
> View attachment 68757


I have always greatly respected the field skills and abilities of those able to successfully complete tasks I have been unable to master Over the years I have tried mightily to take a wild Tom Turkey for our Thanksgiving feast, but alas, I have failed consistently. However, I have taken some mighty fine specimens from the freezer compartments in some of the finest Base Commissaries in these United States! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

I don't recommend this. I did it once and it took over a year and a half to consume the beast. And we were giving it away left and right!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 68871
> 
> 
> I don't recommend this. I did it once and it took over a year and a half to consume the beast. And we were giving it away left and right!


Bison is leaner than beef and probably a bit healthier to eat. Although, as you say, it does come in rather large packages and eating cuts of the same beast too regularly can become gastronomically tedious! While I've never taken a Bison in the field, we did have a buffalo ranch that raised the critters not far from Woolrich, PA. and I did eat my share of bison burgers growing up. That was almost 60 years ago, but as I recall the meat was a tad dry...crying out for a bit higher fat content. LOL.


----------



## Corcovado

I had bison once and I was acutely aware of the iron content of the meat. It was sort of like eating a rusty steak.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Dreams of next autumn in Wyoming.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 69963


Great picture, but I fear that venison may be pretty stringy! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 71415


Those eyes seem to be telling us, "I'm having duck. What are the rest of you having for lunch?"


----------



## Oldsarge

Spanish shotgun c. 1840




























I really love Brittneys.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 72609


A good dog's gotta do what a dog's got to do! Very handsome.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 72709
> 
> 
> View attachment 72723
> 
> 
> View attachment 72725


All the fixings necessary for a great life!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

^^
Looks like the whole family is enjoying the Holiday spirit! "Merry Christmas to all and to all a Good Bite, err...I mean Good Night!"


----------



## Oldsarge

This is Kevin.


----------



## Oldsarge

This is NOT.


----------



## challer

Oldsarge said:


> This is NOT.
> 
> View attachment 73081


My favorite US game.


----------



## Oldsarge

challer said:


> My favorite US game.


US, Europe, S. Pacific, S. America and all the assorted African species. If it oinks, I shoots!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Flairball




----------



## Flairball




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

We gonna buy duk callz!


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 74253
> 
> 
> We gonna buy duk callz!
> 
> View attachment 74255


"Training Day?" LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 74795


Wildlife's version of Game of Thrones "Trial by combat!" LOL.

PS: That really is a great pictorial shot, no pun intended.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 75329
> 
> 
> View attachment 75341


Riding shotgun....I presume? I could never get my four legged buddy's to stay on the old blankets I tried to protect the leather upholestery with! Oh well.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

I have no idea how this is supposed to work. but it looks like it's supposed to be 'rifled' and to throw a heart-shaped bullet. Weird!


----------



## Oldsarge

Wonderful photo


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Did someone say, "Rabbits"?


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 76311
> 
> 
> View attachment 76313
> 
> 
> Did someone say, "Rabbits"?


Jeez Louise...I really do miss those days. Thanks for resurrecting some very good memories for me. Have a great day!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 77427
> 
> 
> View attachment 77463


Two examples of incredible craftsmanship/artistry.


----------



## Oldsarge

Serious social shootin'


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 77595


What a great picture! Duck, one...inbound and on final approach. Clear the runway. This one quacked me up...LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## challer

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 76493


That's gotta hurt in a 375


----------



## Oldsarge

Sure would. I wouldn't want that kind of fancy butt plate in anything heavier than a 6.5 Swede.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Tell me about ducks again, Daddy.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

I've wanted one of these for years.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Elegant


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

This page is devoted to Cowboy Action Shooting--for no particular reason.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

This is where I'll be hunting in Italy in June. Eight days of hunting while being forced to eat Italian food. Pity me, pity me.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 84822


Quoting the great, but fictional, Detective Harry Callahan, "Ya feeling lucky punk? Go ahead, make my day!" LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 85224
> 
> 
> View attachment 85225


A hunter's den, inspired by America's great outdoors!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 85676
> 
> View attachment 85677


.....and he sits thinking, "I wonder where he laid his jacket for me to sleep upon comfortably, until he returns to pick me up? Been there, done that, got the T-shirt!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Big T

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 86070


What make?


----------



## Oldsarge

Big T said:


> What make?


Remington


----------



## Big T

Oldsarge said:


> Remington


I thought the checkering pattern looked like an 870, but the engraving on the receiver didn’t look stock!

Thanks!

T


----------



## Oldsarge

Big T said:


> I thought the checkering pattern looked like an 870, but the engraving on the receiver didn’t look stock!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> T



It's an 1100 but it may be some sort of commerative or limited edition. Not sure.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 86265


Our oldest daughter gifted me with a cross stitch version of one of the late, great Robert Kincade's paintings, titled "The Perfect End To A Perfect Day." That title works well with the photo above!


----------



## Oldsarge

I'll bet it took her a while to make that! Kincade's paintings are not known for their simplicity.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

I need another shotgun like a hole in the head but there's this 20 ga. hammergun for sale . . .😭


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 88372


The picture above reminds me of yesterdays visit to Jimmy John's sandwich shop. They had no turkey with which to make their sandwiches due to the growing incidence of bird flu among our domestic turkey production. Jeez Louise, what else can wrong around here?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

vulturine guinea fowl. I don't know about this species but others are delicious.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

elegant!


----------



## RobbyJr

Not really hunting related but...
Was buying some ammo and found this bad boy at AK-47 section. I don't think who would buy it, but I gotta agree that it looks really cool.
Apparently, only 100 of those are made and it has golden parts.
I bet some African Warlord is rocking one of those.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## RobbyJr

Lever rifles always make me aesthetically pleased


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 89321


A hunter's field armory from way back in the day!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## RobbyJr

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 89653


Man, I forgot how cool powder horns look like!


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 89672



Mans best friend enjoying a well earned rest after a morning in the field!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 89944


Been there, seen that, took the shot and then ate the evidence. LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 90363


A thunder stick that has seen many good times. A favorite to pull from the gun safe, methinks?


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> A thunder stick that has seen many good times. A favorite to pull from the gun safe, methinks?


When you get one you can hit things with it becomes that.


----------



## Big T

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 90114


Hatfield, McCoy or Hat-Coy?


----------



## Oldsarge

Yes


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 90696


Well, I guess it had to be. If a man's best friend is going to ride, it's going to be side saddle? LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

I find this confusing. Did he shoot the salmon?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Christmas dinner!


----------



## Big T

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 92307
> 
> 
> View attachment 92308


Some muscular looking gams in the last pic!


----------



## Big T

Big T said:


> Some muscular looking gams in the last pic!


if the hair was dark brown, that could be SWMBO!


----------



## Oldsarge

Big T said:


> Some muscular looking gams in the last pic!


It's all that hill walking and horseback riding country girls do.


----------



## Big T

Oldsarge said:


> It's all that hill walking and horseback riding country girls do.


Didn’t see the young lady! Was she behind the hounds?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

1812 Overture, obviously.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

By George, a vierling! 20 ga, 2x8x57R and possibly a .22 Hornet. So very, very German.


----------



## Oldsarge

An M1A, my favorite semi-auto.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

The ultimate


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

In the German style


----------



## Oldsarge




----------

